# Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2019)

*Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

Das sieht ja sogar nach Star Trek aus!

Eine neue Serie mit dem besten Captain aller Zeiten? Bin ich dabei!

Die "neueren" Sachen ab 3. Staffel Enterprise haben sich einfach viel zu sehr vom eigentlichen Sinn der Serie entfernt...


----------



## Bevier (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

"Neuer Trailer"?

So neu ist der gar nicht, genau der ist Selbe ist unmittelbar nach der ersten offiziellen Vorstellung hier schon in einem Artikel behandelt worden (Montag, 12:21 Uhr) und dort gab es schon 73 Beiträge zum Thema...

Warum müssen ständig neue Artikel zu den immer selben Themen erschienen? Lesen die Redakteure ihre eigene Seite nicht, weil sie diese so mies finden, dass sie es einfach nicht aushalten kurz zu überprüfen, ob das nicht vielleicht schon da war? Oder fehlen sonst nur zu viele Artikel, um die Seite voll zu bekommen? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. -.-


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*



Bevier schrieb:


> "Neuer Trailer"?
> 
> So neu ist der gar nicht, genau der ist Selbe ist unmittelbar nach der ersten offiziellen Vorstellung hier schon in einem Artikel behandelt worden (Montag, 12:21 Uhr) und dort gab es schon 73 Beiträge zum Thema...
> 
> Warum müssen ständig neue Artikel zu den immer selben Themen erschienen? Lesen die Redakteure ihre eigene Seite nicht, weil sie diese so mies finden, dass sie es einfach nicht aushalten kurz zu überprüfen, ob das nicht vielleicht schon da war? Oder fehlen sonst nur zu viele Artikel, um die Seite voll zu bekommen? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. -.-


Ich versteh`s auch nicht. Dieser Thread sollte von einem Mod geschlossen werden, da schon vorhanden:

Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten

da hat wohl einer zu tief in`s Sommerloch geschaut...

Gruß


----------



## T-MAXX (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

Immer dieses Streaming Gehabe Prime und Co. Ich will keine Trailer mehr sehen sondern die Serie endlich auf Blu Ray. Schade das man heute noch nicht in die Zukunft reisen kann und sich dort die Serie heute schon besorgen kann. Mist, im falschen Jahrhundert geboren...


----------



## iago (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker999 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

sehr geil freue mich schon  seven of nine terzierer mitarbeiter von unimatrix 01 ist sogar mit dabei  

nerd talk off


----------



## Bluebird (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja sogar nach Star Trek aus!
> 
> Eine neue Serie mit dem besten Captain aller Zeiten? Bin ich dabei!
> 
> Die "neueren" Sachen ab 3. Staffel Enterprise haben sich einfach viel zu sehr vom eigentlichen Sinn der Serie entfernt...



WAS besser als Der Captain Future ? niemals ! 
Irgendwie schade das sie Wil Wheaten nicht wieder denn Wesley Crusher spielen lassen , das wär auch mal was gewesen nach all der Zeit 
damals war der Karakter schon anstrengend, aber genau das wäre heute der Witz . 
Was Enterprise angeht , die Serie war Klasse von der ersten bis zur letzten Staffel , das sie nicht wie bei TNG mit dem Monster der 
Woche weiter machen konnten war klar , die Cyndi Story war die logische Konsequenz, mag nicht jedem gefallen haben , aber ab Staffel 4 wars dann Perfekt ...
Abgesehen davon das die angeblichen Star Trek Fans Idioten sind, aber mit denn JJ Trek Filmen und Discovery haben die ja dann bekommen was sie verdient haben 

PS: man mag von Shattner halten was man will , aber für mich geht nix über Kirk ...


----------



## Cosmas (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

Naja nach dem Trailer ist zumindest vorsichtiger Optimismus angebracht, wenn man wiederkehrende Chars, Beachtung von Details und ein wenig mehr Kanon-Nähe bedenkt, 
aber es gibt dennoch genug Gründe verhalten zu bleiben...

Viel zu vieles das nichts sagt, Unmengen an unbekannten Charaktären bei denen man keine Ahnung hat, wie diese gespielt werden und welches absurde Verhalten man ihnen aufbürdet, 
dann ein unbekannter Charakter der angeblich ach wunders wie wichtig ist und wieder einmal ohne Erklärung Mary Sue mäßig reihenweise Leute umnatzt, dazu unbekanntes non SF Schiff usw. usf.

Ausserdem muss man auch erstmal sehen, wie die 'alten' Charaktäre nun eingesetzt werden, 
ob man sie ver-'Discoveried' hat, alles kaputt macht, sie düster, gebrochen und streitsüchtig werden lässt oder ob sie eine tatsächlich Weiterentwicklung durchmachten, aber immernoch das sind, was sie im Grunde waren...



Und was Enterprise ab Staffel 3 angeht...
Enterprise war Klasse, speziell ab Staffel 3 als andere Leute ans Ruder kamen und hätte noch *mindestens* ne komplette 5.Staffel verdient gehabt und nicht diese unwürdig gehetzte 4te, um das iwie abzuschliessen mit diesem schwachen Ende.


----------



## RedFireFly (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer zur Rückkehr von Captain Jean-Luc Picard*

Bin auch nach den ganzen Filmen etwas vorsichtig.
Aber als ich den alten Steward sah … und Data (jaja is ja gut … B4!!!)...
Das hat mich schon n bissl angefeuert. 
Und dann sogar noch seven of nine … *-*

Mal schauen was wird.
Ich hoffe auf gutes.


----------

